# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Just wondering if anybody would like to hire a travelmate?

## TravelMate

I am jobless, if there is anybody who need a travel companion especially for those who needs help in travelling. I can speak English, Chinese, Cantonese.

Just seeing if there is any need like that onot. My fees is u pay for my plane tickets and hotel. 

I will do the bookings for you if you don't mind.

----------


## perrysimicart

can I have more details? Where are you from? How can i reach you?

----------

